# RNU - Renascor Resources



## springhill (27 July 2012)

MC - $3m
SP - 4.2c
Shares - 77m
Options - 14m
Cash - $4.5m

*RENAISSANCE TO ACQUIRE STRATEGIC LAND POSITION IN FROME BASIN*
HIGHLIGHTS
● Renaissance to acquire major strategic land position covering approximately 4,000 km² in uranium rich Frome Basin
● As consideration, Renaissance to issue 800,000 ordinary shares to Frome Uranium Pty Ltd, a subsidiary of Callabonna Uranium Limited
● Tenements prospective for sandstone-hosted uranium, similar in style to nearby Beverley uranium mine (46.3 million pounds @ 0.27% U3O8)1 and recently discovered uranium deposits at Four Mile (70.5 million pounds @ 0.33% U3O8)2 and Beverley North and Pepegoona (8.8 million pounds @ 0.18% U3O8)3
● Initial work program will include using existing airborne geophysical data in conjunction with available drill hole data to define preferred stratigraphic and structural settings consistent with Four Mile and Beverley

*MULTIPLE ANOMALOUS GOLD INTERCEPTS FROM DRILLING AT CUTANA PROJECT*
HIGHLIGHTS
● Initial scout-drilling at Renaissance’s Cutana Project has returned multiple anomalous gold intercepts over an extensive area covering Pinery and Tepco Prospects
● At Pinery, gold was intersected in both near-surface oxide zones and primary zones, with values of up to 6 metres at 0.73 g/t gold in oxide zone and 2 metres at 0.89 g/t in primary zone
● Gold was also returned from drilling at the Tepco Prospect, approximately 7 kilometres to the southwest of Pinery, with gold values of up to 8 metres at 0.32 g/t within oxide zone
● The presence of multiple widely spaced oxide and primary gold intercepts over areas where Renaissance’s previous soil sampling identified extensive anomalous soil gold geochemistry suggests that potential for economic gold mineralisation within the Pinery and Tepco area remains high
● Next steps to include detailed sampling, regolith mapping and ground geophysics in the areas of existing intercepts, to be followed by drill testing of defined drill targets

*SILVER PROSPECTS DEFINED IN LAKE GAIRDNER DISTRICT*
HIGHLIGHTS
● Completion of soil sampling at Renaissance’s Gairdner Project has resulted in the identification of three prospect areas with multiple zones of highly anomalous silver in soil geochemistry across areas of interpreted Lower Gawler Range Volcanics
● Each prospect area includes significant areas with soil silver values in excess of 50 parts per billion (ppb) and peak values of 130 to 330 ppb, which compares favourably to soil geochemical results from Investigator Resources’ Paris discovery in a comparable geologic setting on the southern margin of the Gawler Range Volcanic outcrop area
● New silver anomalies include Kokatha Prospect area, immediately to the west of the previously defined Kokatha magnetic target
● Infill sampling currently underway, to be followed by drill testing of defined targets

*RENAISSANCE AWARDED PACE GRANT FOR TANNERS DAM PROJECT IN CENTRAL GAWLER CRATON*
Renaissance Uranium Limited (ASX: RNU) is pleased to announce that it has been awarded a PACE grant by the
South Australian Government for proposed drilling of its 100%-owned Tanners Dam Project in the Central Gawler
Craton of South Australia.
Renaissance’s drilling proposal has been approved for funding of up to $40,000 pursuant to the South Australian Government’s Plan for Accelerating Exploration (PACE) Initiative.
Renaissance’s drilling proposal for Tanners Dam was selected as one of 26 successful proposals chosen by a panel comprised of representatives from South Australia’s Department for Manufacturing, Innovation, Trade, Resources and Energy (DMITRE) and independent external geologists.


----------



## System (6 December 2013)

On December 6th, 2013, Renaissance Resources Limited changed its name to Renascor Resources Limited.


----------



## piggybank (30 December 2013)




----------



## greggles (25 January 2018)

Renascor Resources announced this morning that preliminary laboratory test work has produced high quality spherical graphite from Siviour graphite concentrates,  suggesting suitability for Siviour concentrates to be processed into high value spherical graphite for sale into the market for lithium ion battery anodes.

The news has sent RNU north today. It is currently up 0.007c to 4.6c, a gain of around 18% on yesterday's close.

Renascor Resources has seen steady share price growth over the last five months, having risen from 1.8c to 4.6 in that time, mostly on the back of announcements reporting good drilling results at the company's Olary Cobalt and Siviour Graphite Projects in South Australia, and the Munglinup Project in the Albany-Fraser Range province of Western Australia.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2021)

Wow, can't believe I missed all the fun...
A quick 5 second glance at FA says I'm interested.... buzzzzzwords.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2021)

I really need a better system...I miss way to many bangers.


----------



## greggles (22 February 2021)

RNU has had a run of positive announcements recently and the share price has been in a steady climb since the beginning of this year. Another good announcement released to the market this morning. 

Independent mineral processing trials undertaken by leading German battery mineral consultancy group Dorfner Analysenzentrum und Anlagenplanungsgesellschaft mbH (Dorfner Anzaplan) have confirmed the suitability of Renascor’s HF-free technology to purify graphite to battery grade, with results up to 99.98% C (versus anode industry standard of 99.95% C).

Renascor Managing Director David Christensen commented:


> "The  Renascor technical team has invested over five years in understanding the mineralogical properties of the Siviour graphite deposit and developing and adapting an environmentally-friendly and cost-effective technology to purify Siviour graphite to meet the demanding requirements of lithium-ion battery anode manufacturers.
> 
> The results of these recent trials offer strong support that we can use our HF-free purification technology to create a competitive advantage in the production of high-quality Siviour PSG with leading ESG credentials in the first integrated in-country mine and battery anode material operation outside of China.
> 
> We expect the results of the trials with Dorfner Anzaplan will not only support detailed engineering design for the construction of our planned Stage 1, 28,000tpa PSG manufacturing facility in South Australia, but will also assist in offtake and finance discussions by underscoring Renascor’s commitment to environmental and social standards in delivering mine to market supply chain assurance."




RNU is very good at keeping the market informed and there is a real atmosphere of positive sentiment building around the company. 

The positives appear to be building:

ESG credentials
Big resource
Superior HF-free purification process
Two contracts with Anode Producers
Wish I'd picked this in the 2021 stock tipping competition. It looks like things are finally coming together for the company.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 February 2021)

greggles said:


> Wish I'd picked this in the 2021 stock tipping competition.



Wasn't at or over $0.10
Invalid entry although it looks like it might get there soon.
Save it for next year?


----------



## Miner (27 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Wasn't at or over $0.10
> Invalid entry although it looks like it might get there soon.
> Save it for next year?
> 
> View attachment 120429



@frugal.rock 

Your wish for tipping appears to have been fulfilled by @tech/a 
Must be worth watching .


----------



## tech/a (1 March 2021)

RNU 
Like the price action
Big spike on volume with seems to have flushed out supply 
Attached is a 4 hr chart 
Showing some buying holding strong 
Friday’s bar popped and that’s when I took a position 
Entertaining in this months comp


----------



## greggles (25 March 2021)

Great run by RNU this month. News of another offtake MOU with leading Japanese-based global trading company, Hanwa Co., Ltd. was announced today. The MOU with Hanwa covers the purchase of up to 10,000 tonnes per annum of Purified Spherical Graphite over a term of up to ten years.  Good long term contract.

I wonder how much further RNU has to run? Market cap is currently around $250 million. How do you value something like this?


----------



## tech/a (25 March 2021)

greggles said:


> Great run by RNU this month. News of another offtake MOU with leading Japanese-based global trading company, Hanwa Co., Ltd. was announced today. The MOU with Hanwa covers the purchase of up to 10,000 tonnes per annum of Purified Spherical Graphite over a term of up to ten years.  Good long term contract.
> 
> I wonder how much further RNU has to run? Market cap is currently around $250 million. How do you value something like this?




One of the beauties of trading technically.
I dont need to value it.
Nor do I need to know why price is rising OR falling.
I just need to know when to hold and when to fold.

I can be wrong yet be right.
I can react without emotion.
I can react without questioning or understanding.

*I only need to know what I need to know!*


----------



## greggles (21 April 2021)

RNU back down to 9c after hitting a high of 17c a month ago. Today it has gone into a trading halt pending an announcement regarding a proposed capital raising initiative.

I have noticed that RNU is being talked up quite a bit in other places around the web, and is being touted as a potential 10 bagger or even more.




All this speculation has made it a great trading stock, but it remains to be seen whether or not it has real long term prospects.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 August 2021)

pulled $15mill at 8c a share in April.  but has been trading below that until recently. (@tech/a mentioned it in his charts today)

Renascor is developing a vertically integrated Battery Anode Material Manufacturing Operation in South Australia including: 
▪ a A$118m *Siviour Graphite Mine* and Concentrator located on the Eyre Peninsula, 15 km west of Arno Bay; and
▪ a A$90m Purified Spherical Graphite Manufacturing Facility nominally located in Port Adelaide. 
▪ The Renascor Siviour Graphite Deposit is the second largest Proven Reserve of Graphite in the world and the largest Graphite Reserve outside of Africa (3.8Mt of Contained Graphite Reserves). 

_The Company's indicative timeline targets: 
▪ Q1 2022 ... Final Investment Decision. 
▪ Q2 2022  ... Commencement of Construction. 
▪ Q3 2023 ... Commencement of Production_

going to need more money


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 August 2021)

This digger for graphite has had a move on today.




gg


----------



## kenny (31 August 2021)

Start of a run, you think Garpal?

Graphite is tapping into the batteries and EV growth trends.

Today's announcement of completion of Flotation trials and sending samples to offtake partners will progress discussions towards a decision on binding agreements. It validates the technology and demonstrates RNU can execute.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 August 2021)

kenny said:


> Start of a run, you think Garpal?
> 
> Graphite is tapping into the batteries and EV growth trends.
> 
> Today's announcement of completion of Flotation trials and sending samples to offtake partners will progress discussions towards a decision on binding agreements. It validates the technology and demonstrates RNU can execute.



I reckon so.

I got on to it via the search engine on ASF somehow and went down a few rabbit holes and was surprised to see it jump in my specie portfolio today.

It must have been through looking at EV or battery threads.

It's all here in ASF if you look as you know.

I'm mindful of @tech/a 's post above though. Is it a runner or a day tripper?

I always have to google which order you put the leads on batteries when your battery carks it, s'much as I know about EV and batteries.

gg

Edit: It was via the GreekTrojan @Dona Ferentes and @tech/a probably.

gg


----------



## kenny (31 August 2021)

Being very much the TA newbie, I'm keen to hear any technical views on RNU's price action.






From a news front, I'm expecting the price to settle back whilst it awaits the results of the delivered samples and the response from the offtake partners.


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2021)

RNU 
looks like a short term capitulation 
volume with little follow through 
I expect a pullback from here to around 10.5 c


----------



## Greynomad99 (15 September 2021)

tech/a said:


> RNU
> looks like a short term capitulation
> volume with little follow through
> I expect a pullback from here to around 10.5 c



I was looking at some of the predictions on this thread to see how they panned out. In doing so I saw a comment about RNU and looking at the chart I thought "Damn, I reckon it will jump up again". I bought in Monday and it fell back a tad yesterday only to jump 26% today. I picked up 23% overall so a really good trade. It's one of the reasons I like forums like this - they make you think about stocks that are not normally on your watch list. So many thanks to tech/a for his/her (hard to tell with ducks!) post at the end of August - I owe you a beer!


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2022)

3.9 cent back in Feb last year.
Nice.


----------



## Stockbailx (13 January 2022)

RNU Renascor, analyticalally tripping into a world of its own, all in good timing of 2022, which sounds to be a boomer year for lithium and battery's. Announced on the 10 Jan 22 that, Commercial-Scale Milling Trials have Delivered Increase Yields. This sounds like a bonus considering their Trials. In the right market at the right time proving a success in share price peeking since the start of the month (Jan).

_Recently completed commercial-scale downstream milling trials have achieved spherical
graphite yields from Renascor’s Siviour Graphite Deposit in South Australia in excess of 65%
(versus the 50% yield adopted in Renascor’s Battery Anode Material Study1).

The higher yields, achieved with an industry leading equipment manufacturer, confirm the
ability to process Siviour Graphite Concentrates into spherical graphite products consisting
of a primary spherical product for use in high-volume lithium-ion battery anode applications,
as well as finer spherical products for use in high performance and other speciality
applications.




_


----------



## TechnoCap (24 March 2022)

Bullish on this one with target price short term of 0.43c on improved volume since start of this year


----------



## Stockbailx (25 March 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> Bullish on this one with target price short term of 0.43c on improved volume since start of this year



A good tip for April comp. You might think?


----------



## TechnoCap (27 March 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> A good tip for April comp. You might think?



Could be…


----------



## Stockbailx (27 March 2022)

I'd put a 100 to 1 on it! Schemes a good long term Investment! Party Hard! 
Think of the Long Necks!


----------



## TechnoCap (29 March 2022)

BAM study results pending.
Trend is up.
Volume is consistently solid.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> I was looking at some of the predictions on this thread to see how they panned out.



I predict you have a look at this thread again...that's the only prediction I will make😹







August 2022 comp entry, "because the chart looks ok, imo"


----------



## finicky (3 December 2022)

Pretty interesting read here and elsewhere but I fear I'm getting sucked into green revolutionary hype. If I get it right (very limited reading so far) the fed government is supporting this and there are potential non Chinese off-take parties? Also has a new technology for purifying the graphite to high quality anode specs. Situated in South Australia - so low sovereign risk, unlike Africa (Tanzania). Very large resource. Anyone holding it as an investment, i.e for a long run?
It's not a chart that I could buy and I doubt I'm alone as seeing the chart at a critical level. Last week's candle is discouraging. Might be yet another addition to my crash list, probably never to be acted on.

Stockhead listed a few other graphite stocks listed on the ASX: BKT, SYR,  RC, EV1, IG6, ITM, BEM,TON, MLS, SGA. Elsewhere I came across EGR.

Not Held

Weekly


----------



## frugal.rock (6 January 2023)

finicky said:


> BEM



Now EVG Evion Group.

RNU bounced off a bottom recently after a solid run up. Chart update.


----------

